# .PDF size too Large to Email



## RJCaldwell (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a .pdf file that is nearly 6.5 mb and the file is too large to easily email to a friend. How can I make it smaller so I can email it? I view it with Adobe Reader 7.0 and do not have access to the Professional version.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

copy and paste the file to your desktop
right clcik on the file and select send to
compressed file
this will pack it down about 30 percent,if it is still to large you will have to use another email provider to send it


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

Take a look at www.yousendit.com You can send files upto 2 gb for free


----------



## RJCaldwell (Jan 19, 2004)

Zipped file was small enough to easily send. Thanks


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## DJh6064 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats good. Keep the yousendit site in mind for other files that are too big, even when zipped. It works great. Also, you can use microsoft skydrive and share a folder on the internet for someone else to download files you upload to the site. 2 good sites for future use.


----------

